# Is going offline while passenger in car bad?



## Stimpy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello,
I'm a pretty new uber driver so I'm still trying to figure it out. If I have a passenger in my car and I don't want anymore request to come in because I'm hungry or need a break or just done for the night, will going offline mid way through the ride shut off the gps in the über app and stop processing my fare?? I ask because I get new request before I have a chance to drop the current riders off, and I've been scared to go offline mid-ride cause I want to get paid. So I've had to ignore some pings, because sometimes I need a break or need to eat or need to head home, but now my acceptance rate is super low. How do I do this the right way??


----------



## Stimpy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello,
I was not able to find the answer. Can you please help?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Stimpy said:


> Hello,
> I'm a pretty new uber driver so I'm still trying to figure it out. If I have a passenger in my car and I don't want anymore request to come in because I'm hungry or need a break or just done for the night, will going offline mid way through the ride shut off the gps in the über app and stop processing my fare?? I ask because I get new request before I have a chance to drop the current riders off, and I've been scared to go offline mid-ride cause I want to get paid. So I've had to ignore some pings, because sometimes I need a break or need to eat or need to head home, but now my acceptance rate is super low. How do I do this the right way??


When someone is in your car, you can always click "stop new requests." You will not receive anymore pings. Once you drop the rider off and rate the driver the app will ask you if you want to stay off line or go online. I do it all the time!



Stimpy said:


> Hello,
> I'm a pretty new uber driver so I'm still trying to figure it out. If I have a passenger in my car and I don't want anymore request to come in because I'm hungry or need a break or just done for the night, will going offline mid way through the ride shut off the gps in the über app and stop processing my fare?? I ask because I get new request before I have a chance to drop the current riders off, and I've been scared to go offline mid-ride cause I want to get paid. So I've had to ignore some pings, because sometimes I need a break or need to eat or need to head home, but now my acceptance rate is super low. How do I do this the right way??


And.. hitting stop new requests does not affect the rider in your car. The app and gps continue to work


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

ALWAYS use the "Stop New Requests" feature.

After accepting your ride request, go to the Pax info screen (hit that clipboard icon in the upper left corner). Next screen is the Pax info where you can message/cancel, and STOP NEW REQUESTS (may need to scroll the screen down a bit to see it).

Stopping new requests will help create a potential surge until you go back online, area dependent.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

After starting a trip, on the Uber screen look in the upper left corner, there is a menu icon, looks like 3 dashed lines. Select that and scroll to the bottom to find the "Stop new Requests"
Before starting a trip, it will be the "set filter"


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Before starting a trip, it will be the "set filter"


Elaborating it a bit more, it is the Set Destination Filter screen, available in most markets.


----------



## Stimpy (Apr 6, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> When someone is in your car, you can always click "stop new requests." You will not receive anymore pings. Once you drop the rider off and rate the driver the app will ask you if you want to stay off line or go online. I do it all the time!
> 
> And.. hitting stop new requests does not affect the rider in your car. The app and gps continue to work


Thank you so much! Very helpful



DocT said:


> ALWAYS use the "Stop New Requests" feature.
> 
> After accepting your ride request, go to the Pax info screen (hit that clipboard icon in the upper left corner). Next screen is the Pax info where you can message/cancel, and STOP NEW REQUESTS (may need to scroll the screen down a bit to see it).
> 
> Stopping new requests will help create a potential surge until you go back online, area dependent.


Tj


DocT said:


> ALWAYS use the "Stop New Requests" feature.
> 
> After accepting your ride request, go to the Pax info screen (hit that clipboard icon in the upper left corner). Next screen is the Pax info where you can message/cancel, and STOP NEW REQUESTS (may need to scroll the screen down a bit to see it).
> 
> Stopping new requests will help create a potential surge until you go back online, area dependent.


Thanks for you help! What does pax stand for or mean? I keep seeing this word


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Stimpy said:


> Thank you so much! Very helpful
> 
> Tj
> 
> Thanks for you help! What does pax stand for or mean? I keep seeing this word


Passenger


----------



## j7711 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you stop new requests on uber pool ride do you still get new riders?

If you tap online button on lyft line do you still get new riders.

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Yes, never do that. You are ripping yourself off. You are giving away half your earnings and you need every cent to have any hope of profitability. Also, that pax is not covered by Uber's insurance when you end the ride midway. Half that ride is now on your personal insurance which will be a mess if something goes wrong and they find out it was an Uber ride. You are putting yourself at extreme risk.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Yes, never do that. You are ripping yourself off. You are giving away half your earnings and you need every cent to have any hope of profitability. Also, that pax is not covered by Uber's insurance when you end the ride midway. Half that ride is now on your personal insurance which will be a mess if something goes wrong and they find out it was an Uber ride. You are putting yourself at extreme risk.


Turning offline does not end the ride mid-way. Also, if you accidentally end the trip early you can contact Uber and not only get paid for the ride but probably insurance covers it too.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberKevPA said:


> Yes, never do that. You are ripping yourself off. You are giving away half your earnings and you need every cent to have any hope of profitability. Also, that pax is not covered by Uber's insurance when you end the ride midway. Half that ride is now on your personal insurance which will be a mess if something goes wrong and they find out it was an Uber ride. You are putting yourself at extreme risk.


Not sure that is true. Anyone know?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> Yes, never do that. You are ripping yourself off. You are giving away half your earnings and you need every cent to have any hope of profitability. Also, that pax is not covered by Uber's insurance when you end the ride midway. Half that ride is now on your personal insurance which will be a mess if something goes wrong and they find out it was an Uber ride. You are putting yourself at extreme risk.


Wrong.

The insurance starts when the passenger enters your vehicle and ends when the passenger exits the vehicle. Period.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

It is impossible to go offline after accepting a ping or while on a trip. You can try to slide your status to offline but nothing will happen.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NCHeel said:


> It is impossible to go offline after accepting a ping or while on a trip. You can try to slide your status to offline but nothing will happen.


Sliding the slider offline does the same thing as the Don't Accept Further Requests button. It takes you offline. It doesn't have any impact on your current trip.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

For FUBER: All that will happen is it will stop additional requests while you're on that trip. Once you're done, you can log off or continue driving. Use this feature to stop additional pool pax unless you're into that kind of thing. 

For LYFT: it works the same unless you're doing a Line. On Lines, it will give you the option to log off after you pick up everyone and their mother and drop them off.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you turn you phone to offline (airplane mode) you won't get additional riders. But that is only because you won't see them. Your acceptance ratings will tank. Don't do that. Use the Stop New Requests button.


----------



## j7711 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks , So for uber pool you can stop requests however for lyft line no.

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

My stop request button is currently located on bottom right when going to the information screen.


----------

